# Fng



## WhoDey (May 7, 2015)

Hey everybody, I'm new to the forum. I'm a member on another forum and decided to sign up here. I always research and read all the boards out there but never wanted to sign up because it's hard to keep up with multiple accounts. I decided to finally download the tapatalk app and figured it would be good to take on a few more forums to keep ideas, opinions and knowledge fresh and diverse.

A little about me, I'm 29 years old, 6'3, 280 and around 15-16% bf. I've never cycled injectables but have my first cycle set for the beginning of August. I've ran multiple sarms cycles and 2 ph cycles. I've been lifting since I was 15 and have been taking the lifestyle very serious since I was about 23. My goals are to have the most fat free mass I can possibly have and doing it with the least amount of compounds as I can and keeping it safe. Short term goals for the next year or so is to end up around 260 and in the ballpark of 10% bf. Anything else you'd like to know give me a shout.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 7, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDey (May 7, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Guillotine (May 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## brazey (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## WhoDey (May 8, 2015)

Thanks everybody


----------

